# can BenQ Monitor be used as TV also??



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 17, 2010)

hiii.. I am planning to purchase a LED BenQ monitor for my PC 22" most probably.
i just want to know dat how to check whether a particular monitor can be used as a TV or not??? do they have sum kinda internal TV tuner card or wht?

n yeah installing a TV tuner card in ur CPU.. will that make any monitor compatible to be used as TV??

kindly clear this thing m totally confused..


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)

A monitor is a monitor. Only a monitor until the company advertises it as a TV. (LG had one model)

To use monitor as a TV, either get an External TV Tuner Box or an Internal TV Tuner Card for your CPU.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 18, 2010)

can u tell me that particular LG model with its price??


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2010)

*www.lg.com/in/computer-products/lcd-monitor/LG-M227WA.jsp

Should be around 11k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

so @ico to use this model as a TV or a monitor . wht changes i need to made in connections??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

There will be input port for VGA/DVI which will be  coming from your CPU.And RCA, Coaxial cable input for your TV viewing requirements. You have to choose either one of those inputs at a time. There is PIP(picture in picture) mode, whcih will allow you to watch TV signals and computer signals at the same time.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

so LG-M227WA for 11k is worth na for TV and monitor as well?? do u have ne idea which motherboard will be best suitable dat have all d required ports??


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ yes, it is.

You connect your computer with the monitor using a VGA/DVI cable. This is the only thing which is related to your computer.

For TV, you connect the coaxial-cable wire which you connect to your TV to this monitor.

Secondly, don't see this monitor as a monitor. It is a normal LCD Television which has the ability to connect to your computer. See it like this.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

then buyin such an LCD TV will always be a better option coz u dnt need any TV card or sumthing in case if in future u want to see TV on dat monitor...

do such TV have ne difference in performance in comparision to LCD monitor?? in case of Gaming or video editin,etc..???


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ no, it performs equally well.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks ico for this nice suggestion..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 23, 2010)

@ICO

1.I also wana buy a 23-24 inch LED with integrated TV tuner card. Can i found such a Monitor in india. If yes List all the models .

2. Should i buy a simple LED and use an exteral TV tuner card. 
3. What are the requirements to connect the cable operaters cable wire to the PC.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> @ICO
> 
> 1.I also wana buy a 23-24 inch LED with integrated TV tuner card. Can i found such a Monitor in india. If yes List all the models .


Don't say "internal TV Tuner Card." It is to be seen more like a TV which you can use as a monitor.

Check here: *www.lg.com/in/computer-products/lcd-monitor/index.jsp

I'm not aware of models from other companies and I can't even see LED back-lit LCDs there.



a2mn2002 said:


> 2. Should i buy a simple LED and use an exteral TV tuner card.


It's your wish.



a2mn2002 said:


> 3. What are the requirements to connect the cable operaters cable wire to the PC.


1) Get a Monitor-cum-TV like the one I linked above and just put the co-axial cable behind it. You can't record the shows with this btw.
2) Get an External TV tuner box and use it with your monitor. You can't record the shows with this too.
3) Get an Internal TV tuner card and put it in your CPU. You can record TV with this but you'll have to switch on your computer to use it.


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Oct 29, 2010)

it actually depends on the model. some models can and some can't.

it depends on the model.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the 19" version of the lg tv monitor and i just love it. You also get a full function remote which you don't get with other monitors. This monitor also has pip function so you can view tv and computer both at the same time. You can connect any computer to it and any type of tv cable like cable tv or dish tv even hd. Also with the hdmi port you can connect blue-ray player or ps3. This monitor only comes in 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

ico said:


> Don't say "internal TV Tuner Card." It is to be seen more like a TV which you can use as a monitor.
> 
> Check here: LG LCD Monitors, TFT & Flat Monitors, LG Monitor Flatron
> 
> ...





redlofredlof said:


> I have the 19" version of the lg tv monitor and i just love it. You also get a full function remote which you don't get with other monitors. This monitor also has pip function so you can view tv and computer both at the same time. You can connect any computer to it and any type of tv cable like cable tv or dish tv even hd. Also with the hdmi port you can connect blue-ray player or ps3. This monitor only comes in 16:9 aspect ratio.



am still confused bro what to do.
I simply want to watch tv on a LED monitor. what about samsung px2370. is it monitor tv combo.?



redlofredlof said:


> I have the 19" version of the lg tv monitor and i just love it. You also get a full function remote which you don't get with other monitors. This monitor also has pip function so you can view tv and computer both at the same time. You can connect any computer to it and any type of tv cable like cable tv or dish tv even hd. Also with the hdmi port you can connect blue-ray player or ps3. This monitor only comes in 16:9 aspect ratio.



Usefull information bro. thats what i want .
do u know any other model of LED with 21-24 inch size of same functionality.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude led monitor is nothing but an lcd monitor with led as a backlight instead of ccfl. Can you provide a direct link to the said monitor. I'm on phone so can't search for it myself.


----------



## mkumar (Nov 3, 2010)

Buy any model monitor but use external AverMedia tuner (Usb ver.) also avlbl costs around 1600/ or so, You can watch it n also recrod it, Has exceptional quality display out-put


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys, even I plan to buy an LCD Monitor which I would also like to use as a TV. Which model do I have to go for? I'm looking for 22 or 23". Currently tight on budget hence want to go for LCD Monitor instead of TV.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

DELL ST2220L is a very good monitor for 22"


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yesterday brought 23" Samsung P2370MS for my friend for Rs. 13400*- + vat


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 10, 2010)

gr8 congrats.. from where did u purchaced?? post pics if u can..


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 11, 2010)

From Vedant. I can post only pics of MB box only rest of things has been taken by my friends who brought.


----------

